# Signs of coming into season



## Kirsty

We could do with some advice. Cara is nearly 5 months and our first girl. She's a bit more clingy to me, not weeing as much, and cleaning herself ... The latter she hasn't done much of. Sorry to say that appears to be her fur parents and pampers job coz normally she isnt for licking anything down below.

Is this pre-season stuff or am I being over sensitive. Nothing is swollen as yet. What should we look for?

Kirsty xx


----------



## Emma

Great questions Kirsty. Maggie is 7 months now and we are letting her have a season, It's the first time I've done this with a dog. I really dont know what to expect. I may be being silly but I'm in a panic in case i don't notice! As I'm not allowed to take her to training if she is in season for obvious reasons! Lol. Emma x


----------



## Sezra

I believe a bitch will normally come in to season between 6 and 12 months old. The general signs are a swollen vulva, larger nipples and lots of licking. I would have thought Cara would be a bit young at the moment. Daisy has always licked alot so I was never sure until we found a small blood area on a cushion she had been sitting on. Her behaviour has been different leading up to this. She has been much more clingy and has been digging at her cushions and door mats. Despite the clinginess at home when out she has been roaming more and not coming back when called! She has always come back in the end but it has been when she was ready!  This is some information I was given recently about seasons, I hope it is helpful;

_General Information

Estrus ("heat") is the mating period of female animals. When estrus occurs, animals are said to be "in heat" or "in season." Dogs generally have their first estrous cycle at 6-12 months of age. Some females of the large breeds, however, may not have their first estrus until they are 12-24 months of age. 

The complete cycle takes about 6 months, resulting in 2 estrous periods each year. Individual variation occurs, but a given female's pattern tends to be repeated regularly. 

The estrous cycle can be divided into 4 stages:

1. Proestrus: This stage begins with the appearance of vaginal bleeding. It normally lasts from 4 to 9 days. Male dogs become very interested in the female; however, she will not yet mate with them. 

2. Estrus: This is the stage in which the female will accept the male and conception can occur. The vaginal discharge is more yellowish than bloody. Ordinarily, the stage lasts for 4 to 13 days. Your female will stand still and hold her tail to the side when you touch her back or a male dog tries to mount. 

3. and 4. Metestrus and anestrus: These 2 stages are periods of ovarian activity, but with no significant outward signs. False pregnancies frequently occur during metestrus. 

Some Important Points

* You should consider your pet to be "in season" for 21 days: 7 days coming into heat, 7 days in heat, 7 days going out. Though conception is most likely during the middle 7 days, Mother Nature doesn't always follow the rules. Confine your pet for the entire 3 weeks.

* Remember that the above information is general. Not all females follow these patterns. Consult with the vet if your pet does not seem typical. Sometimes, cycling problems can be an early warning of more serious problems, and the sooner they are dealt with, the better._

I will be taking Daisy out for walks on the lead at times (and places) where I will not come across other dogs!


----------



## Kirsty

Thanks Sarah feel reassured, just got concerned with the licking as it is out of Character for her. Xx


----------



## pops

Thank you for that info. Tilly is our first dog and is 5 months and I did not know what to look out for.


----------



## JoJo

I wrote this article not too long ago .. it may be of interest  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/09/02/a-bitches-season/


----------

